# we are IPs near London and seeking our TS



## LyndaZ (Apr 27, 2005)

After so many years of searching,  people would have given up but not us.

We are seeking the help of a TS but surros are so thin on the ground, where can we find our angel?   
xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Lynda

I have moved your post to the Surrogacy section, the lovely ladies there will be best placed to help you. You could also check out http://www.surrogacyuk.org/

Sue 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♀Craig♀ (Mar 11, 2010)

LyndaZ said:


> After so many years of searching,  people would have given up but not us.
> 
> We are seeking the help of a TS but surros are so thin on the ground, where can we find our angel?
> xxx


Good luck with your search Lynda xx


----------

